# Need a review of t-shirtsoup.com



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

I found a shirt site called tshirtsoup.com. http://www.tshirtsoup.com/default.asp

Has anyone from here used them and if you have what is your opinion of these people? I was thinking about trying them out. Is $7 for each shirt they sell for you a good rate compared to the other sites like cafepress and the others?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I didnt know about them but enjoyed reading the please donts for submissions and then walking through a field of donts.


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

Does anyone else have anymore info on this company? I want to go ahead and register, but would like to know some more about them first.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I haven't heard of them, but it doesn't seem to offer as many options as the more established places like spreadshirt,cafepress, etc.



> s $7 for each shirt they sell for you a good rate compared to the other sites like cafepress and the others?


You can set your own markup at the other places, so you can sell for $1 per shirt or $20+ markup. It's up to you. 

Most of the places are free (spreadshirt, cafepress, tshirtsoup), so it probably couldn't hurt to signup with them and try them out to see if they are a fit for you.


----------

